# WHAT A DAY !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Today I went out coyote hunting with my good friend sos1inmesa, there were supposed to be three of us but one apparently had adult type duties to fulfill. So we met at about O dark thirty drove up to a little town with some good spots out in the hills and riverbeds around it. Sos was kind enough to bring his side by side to give us a little speed and comfort getting back in. It was fairly cold(Arizona cold...about 42*) moving back in on the S X S. but we were ok. We pulled a couple sets that looked like they should produce but didn't, so off we went going farther back in. At one point we came around a blind corner down in a brushy wash, as we got a look at the country we both were awestruck at the sight we saw Sos jammed on the brakes and pointed as I was doing the same saying holy $#1t !! Here about 25 yds off the road was a rather large man, who had been crouched down, he quickly jumped up and hobbled off through the bushes. His dog was following him closely and he was naked as a jaybird. We were both fairly taken aback at the rather odd sight. We laughed and chuckled and then wondered what he was doing. We jumped out of the S X S and walked over to where we first caught a glimpse of him and this is what we found. Two aspirin.......









Scott ? were you in AZ ?

Note the use of a rubber glove


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW! you guys have it all down there!!! That would be quite a shocking site.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

bringing back some memories, waking up naked, not having any idea where you are or how you got there. (wishing like heck you had a couple aspirin! dang what'd I do with those aspirin?!?) Could have also been "ladies night" at the County Line bar near Ft Knox, KY. She didn't look like a dog at 3am!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SHampton(IP: 
[*]Members
[*]




































[*]642 posts
[/list]
Location:Tulsa
Posted 13 November 2012 - 09:53 PM
I hunt naked and carry 2 aspirin in my butt crack in case I twist my ankle.


You, Chris Miller, smncoyotes and 2 others like this
Like This

I said I didn't want to fight, I didn't say I couldn't.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Reminds me of a joke but, I don't know if you will print it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I never noticed that line ! BAHAHAHA well, he twisted his ankle last week so you may be onto something there Don....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You seen some CRACK?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow!!, I could go places with this post, you guys must have been playing the Wind in order to track him down? And being the good teacher that you are YD, you had your protégé taste them to see how fresh they were!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now I will never believe a story from you again !!! LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey, as long as you laugh, I'll be happy !


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

LMAO Don, I was pulled right in, up till you asked Scott if he was here.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Bahahahah! I don't believe for a minute that Scott would use a glove.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hook, line and sinker............LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Bahahahah! I don't believe for a minute that Scott would use a glove.


No, but, (pun intended), I would never pick them up without one......


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Bahahahah! I don't believe for a minute that Scott would use a glove.


 Me neither ! LMAO


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I bought it...... Then I read the other posts.... lol Good one Don


----------

